# فيديو رائع جدا عن تكرير النفط الخام



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

في الرابط ادناه يمكنكم مشاهدة فيديو يوضح عمليات التكرير للنفط الخام . ارجو اضافة الردود والتقييم ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم . 

الرابط هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk0WrtA8_T8&feature=related

مع التقدير 

م . احمد نجيب الحديثي


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخي احمد صار مده ما تبدعنا بمواضيعك


----------



## hnoon (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## agab (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (25 مايو 2010)

اشكرك اخ العزيز عندي سوءال اذا سمحت هي بعد الكيروسين يستخلص نفثة وبنزين وفي هذا الفيديو لا يوءشر الى ذلك فهل يوجد فرق في عملية التكرير وشكرا


----------



## عبدو300392 (5 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## mo_el (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور أخي العزيز على هذا الملف المفيد لمن تخصص في النفط وبالتوفيق للجميع ...


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكوريين اخي على هذا الفيديو الرائع


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 أبريل 2011)

فيديو بغاية الروعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## ScienceSailor (21 أبريل 2011)

*التعليم الهندسى واليوتيوب*

السلام عليكم
أخ لكم من مصر العربية، أقوم بتدريس مناهج هندسية لطلبة تخصصات الغاز الطبيعى والبتروكيماويات، تعلمون أن عرض فيديو عن معدة هندسية أو عملية هندسية بيسهل للطلبة فهم الشرح النظرى، ياريت تعملوا فى هذا الموقع مكان نبحث فيه عن ال Demo كلما إحتجنا لواحد منها، الموجود على اليوتيوب مجانى ولكن مستواه متواضع ويتلاقى أو ماتلاقيش، ياريت أخوتنا الخليجيين مايبخلوش علينا ويضعوا لنا مالديهم من Demo محترم واللى مابنلاقهوش على اليوتيوب فى مكان مخصص بهذا الموقع حتى نفيد به الطلبة، ولو كان موجود وميش شايفه ياريت تكتبولى اللينك، مع الشكر وتمنياتى للطلبة العرب بتعليم جيد لإنه سر تقدم الأمم


----------



## safa aldin (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حيران (2 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــرا جزيلا لك على هـــــــــــذا الموضوع الرائـــــــــــع


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## aahmh86 (3 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر ,,,,, جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حيدر 83 (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات اللطيفه جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمو هالايدين
مشكور


----------



## Saeed Fouad (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hussein2020 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن فديو كامل عن صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## محمد العسكري90 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------

